

The most annoying things coming back to Java after some days of Scala - lukaseder
http://blog.jooq.org/2014/08/01/the-10-most-annoying-things-coming-back-to-java-after-some-days-of-scala/

======
PaulHoule
The one feature I want from Scala is transitive static imports.

~~~
lukaseder
What are those? Can you provide an example?

